# New Website - Old Bicycles



## oldspoke (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello Friends of the Wheel,

After selling my business, the Old Spokes Home, in 2015 I removed the web page that featured many of the bicycles that were once displayed in that shop. I have recreated a new website ( https://velocipedegallery.com/ ) with the hope to continue to share some of those images. Most of the content involves pre-1900 cycles.

The CABE has been a great resource when researching early bicycles and their history. I hope that my website might be of interest to others. Pretty basic and still a work in progress.

Please forgive the obvious self promotion. :>}

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

Nicely done.  If you do the work than you deserve the credit!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 28, 2020)

Nicely done.


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 28, 2020)

Simply awesome Glenn!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 28, 2020)

Do you know the other person who owned the Lombard IL,  Old Spokes home?  I can't remember his name but he sold me many great bikes.


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 28, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Do you know the other person who owned the Lombard IL,  Old Spokes home?  I can't remember his name but he sold me many great bikes.



Hello Goldenrod,

I have never met the owner of the Lombard IL. shop. When I opened my shop in 2000 I felt that I had a pretty unique shop name and business model. I was wrong . I discovered that not only did the Lombard shop exist but another funky shop in Woodstock N.Y. shared the same name.

https://hudsonvalleyone.com/2017/12/25/michael-espositos-quietly-eventful-woodstock-life/

Like minds maybe.

Michael Esposito's shop is/was the coolest imo.

Glenn


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting this Glenn. The Stearns chainless is amazing.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow quite the site. Do you still have all those bikes? Need to start a museum. It would be on my bucket list. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------

